
The future of easy travel - theuhohoreo
What we do?
A traveller will fill out our questionnaire with details of their upcoming trip, which the software program then automatically matches you with a local from the area you are looking to travel to. The local then uses the information you filled out in our questionnaire to create your perfect itinerary.<p>We&#x27;re pre-launch right now, but we&#x27;re looking for people to come along with us for the ride! We have  designed the desktop and mobile version of our product, and have also designed the app. Right now we&#x27;re looking to improve our online presence and create a genuine following before we seek investment.<p>What we could use?
Followers who&#x27;s voice we actually appreciate and listen to. We are prepping advertisements, and expanding our brand in terms of illustration and emotive connection. More specifically we are expanding our Facebook and Instagram.<p>Again, we can really use followers with a voice and opinion. Help us launch, and let us help you travel without worry!<p>worldmio.com
======
grzm
If it meets the guidelines, I suspect this would be better posted as a "Show
HN":

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
theuhohoreo
Comments and tips of all nature are welcomed as well!

